# squeaky headset?



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

I have just picked up a 565 and assembled it last night. After finishing my ride today I had a squeak in the front end that I found to be the headset. I do not have any previous experience with the integrated race style that the hsc 5 has, but is there anything that I should do grease or otherwise to properly prep this setup?


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Are the cups seated in the headset pressed in correctley, so that the bearing is true and flat against the cup.


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

There was nothing that seemed out of the ordinary, but I will disassemble the front end and check this evening as I am tuning out a bit of cable stretch.
All in all, the ride was very impressive. It reminded me of a high end steel frame with the vibration damping of carbon.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Try putting a thin layer of grease on both sides of the carbon headset spacers. For some reason we've found that these will creak a little bit sometimes if they're dry. If that doesn't work, you could also try putting a thin layer of plumbers tape around the integrated carbon crown race.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the response! I pulled everything apart, regreased (including the top cap -- I figured why not but it is interesting to know it could have been the problem), double checked the internal spacers, and reassembled. I did this Sat. night and have had about 8 hrs of ride time since without issue.
Thanks for all the help!


----------

